# Eating Vaseline



## kos (May 19, 2009)

i hear eating a bit of vas helps soar throats. Any truth to this?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Don't listen to Stephon Marbury


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Don't listen to Stephon Marbury


lol i guess you saw it too. Thats pretty badass if it actually works and pretty badass even if it doesn't.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

try it


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

lmao.... yum.

At least eat flavored lip balm.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Where did you hear this from? i have a sore throat right now:yawn and i have the vaseline in my hand ready to try i just need to know where you got this info from before i do something stupid XD


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Does the label say "do not eat" or "for external use only" anywhere on it?


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Does the label say "do not eat" or "for external use only" anywhere on it?


i know it says for external use only but im sure alittle bit wouldn't kill you. Or maby it will...


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Supposedly the guy who discovered vaseline ate a spoon full everyday and accredited it to his longevity. Also some dentists tell people to put vaseline on the front of their mouth so the enamel wont discolor. So apparently it is safe, but i dont know if you should use it as a cure all.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mmmmm, petroleum jelly!


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Does the label say "do not eat" or "for external use only" anywhere on it?


Nope the back lable was removed i herd garlic helps sore throat


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

SOME said:


> Nope the back lable was removed i herd garlic helps sore throat


Try gargling salt water. It's been modestly effective for me. Ha, eating vaseline. It would have to be flavored most definitely. I should start cooking with it.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Make a garlic-vaseline spread; you could use it to make garlic bread or even to glaze a ham. If you're feeling really creative, why not make pastries with a delicate vaseline filling? For a healthier alternative, throw some in the blender and have a vaseline smoothie. Or just pull up a spoon and a tub of vaseline and dig in. Who needs Häagen Dazs?

I'm going to go throw up now.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

i was thinking boston cream donut with the vaseline as the cream.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

You'd have to ask Milhouse.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ingesting petroleum products is not a good idea.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No-Sturm-Ind-Drank said:


> Also some dentists tell people to put Vaseline on the front of their mouth so the enamel wont discolor.


I thought only women in beauty pageants did that to facilitate endless smiling. I'd never before heard this claim about it preventing discoloration.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

rofl, i laughed so hard when I saw the title of the thread. 

It sounds like something Ralph from the Simpsons would do |:

Miss Hoover, I ate my glue stick.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, they give cats petroleum jelly to swallow and it helps them cough up/ regurgitate hairballs. If cats can ingest it...then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Not something I'd ingest! Garlic is great as someone mentioned. For a sore throat try adding lemon juice and honey to a cup of hot water and drinking.

For a cold I inhale friars balsam which helps if you have blocked sinus' or bad coughing. You can buy a bottle of it at the chemist, add a little to a big bowl of hot water, put your head over with a towel covering for a 5 minutes.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I don't care how much my throat is bothering me - I would never consume Vaseline.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

This sounds like something you might learn to do in prison. :b


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Eating vasaline sounds like it would make you vomit. I guess that would be good if you wanted to throw up.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> Ingesting petroleum products is not a good idea.


I wholeheartedly agree with that.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Assuming you could even get past the gag reflex I would imagine this ends similar to when you feed a dog peanut butter.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Please don't eat vasoline. The very idea makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

zookeeper said:


> Make a garlic-vaseline spread; you could use it to make garlic bread or even to glaze a ham. If you're feeling really creative, why not make pastries with a delicate vaseline filling? For a healthier alternative, throw some in the blender and have a vaseline smoothie. Or just pull up a spoon and a tub of vaseline and dig in. Who needs Häagen Dazs?
> 
> I'm going to go throw up now.


:lol


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

I'd stick with some honey and lemon juice...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I know that pageant contestants use it on their teeth to keep them smiling.

It's PETROLEUM jelly, though. :stu


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Could eat paste instead. I hear it's very popular with the 5-year-olds.


----------

